# halter vs. collar?



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

do i need both? halter seems better for training...why would I want collars on my goats? a collar would stay on the animal, while a halter goes on and off all the time? correct, or not? please teach me...

I tied a couple rope halters and the boys are getting used to wearing them...


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

We use both halters and collars. Collars stay on all the time but all of our goats are disbudded. I'm not sure if you should leave collars on horned goats. I know we had a problem with one goat we had. He had horns and he would hook them into the collar of his pen buddy and anything else he could manage to get ahold of. Needless to say we don't have him anymore. 

We use halters whenever they have packs on. We have to walk on the road to get to any trails and there is much better control with a halter. NEVER tie them up using a halter though. Their necks are too easily hurt or even broken if tied that way. 

We make the rope halters for our goats too. They work great and can be customized to fit each goat. Not sure how you do it but I reinforce the leadline loop and put a swivel style halter clip with reinforced wrap on the clip end and on the loop end when I make them.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

I use plastic chain collars in the field at home. We lost a goat due to a nylon dog type collar that another goat got his horn wrapped in. At the present time, all my goat are hornless. 

On the trail I do add a nylon collar since the plastic chain wonâ€™t hold much and Iâ€™m always around. 

When I take them for training walks around home I use a halter.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I say at the least you need a collar. If your goat is lead trained well...a collar may be all you need. You always want to tie with a collar NEVER TIE WITH A HALTER. I use the plastic chain with a breakaway link in the field. Mine are all dehorned but they can get caught on a branch, fence...who knows... my guys seem to loose theirs every once in awhile and I like to have something to grab hold of if needed. I usually use the size smaller of the break away link than the chain and it makes it easier to break away. Oh and get bright colors...try fining a black one that has fallen off in the field somewhere...I even have trouble finding red in the 6 inch tall grass. I use the 1" dog collars when traveling and hiking. I like the black plastic quick release kind. If they get tangled...you want to be able to get it off quick. This is what you would tie your goat with when traveling, high line, low line or just tied anywere. I take these off when they go back to the pasture. If your goat is lead trained well this may be all that you need. I like to use a halter when leading. My boys are a bit head strong sometimes....like when the grass is really green over there  I feel like I have better control. I like the rope halters best too.


----------

